
DARPA's self-guiding bullets can redirect to hit a moving target - prostoalex
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/darpa-self-guiding-bullets-exacto/
======
andrewchambers
This is really impressive, Anyone want to speculate on how the guidance works?
is it a link back to a computer in the gun, or are there image processing
sensors inside the bullet? Are the actuators fins? This should be great news
for naval snipers on rocking ships.

